
Open Problems in Real-Time Rendering: The Value of Pixel$ - Impossible
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc_-a1CB2jc
======
BubRoss
I have no idea what this is supposed to be about. It seems more like someone
trying to do a book report on a book they didn't read.

~~~
Impossible
I can't downvote because I'm OP but this is a really weird and low value
comment. This is a talk from Angelo Pesce, who was previously a technical
director at Activision, and worked on big rendering problems for AAA games
like Call of Duty, Overwatch and Destiny. Although I understand if you don't
care or aren't familiar with the topic, or even don't enjoy his speaking
style, your comment implies he's not knowledgeable about the topic which
couldn't be further from the truth.

~~~
BubRoss
He might be plenty knowledgeable, but what is it actually be about? The title
doesn't really mean anything and he talks about a history of video games at
lower resolutions. (Also the title of technical director is a general title,
there could be a dozen lighting TDs on one game).

